# framing nailer...



## 5kimprovements (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm in the market for a framing nailer. i've heard great things about the hitachi....but thats a little too pricey for me...does anyone have any suggestions...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I onlt occasionally use a framing nailer, am very happy with my PC FR350


----------



## 5kimprovements (Jan 4, 2008)

thnx rehabber for your reply....is that the fr350 or the fr350a and what kind of nails does that gun use....


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

FR 350A is the newer model shoots 3 1/4" full round head plastic collated nails (same as Hitachi and many others) nails are available from any source that sells nails. I believe CPO Porter Cable has a factory refurb available at a great price


----------



## ez-e (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't use my framer much so I picked up one of these:

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R350CHA-Nailer/EN/index.htm

It comes with a bag and glasses and all that happyness. I shoot the paslode rounddrive nails out of it. They are full headed nails that can be shot out of clipped head nails. In fact, mine has never shot a clipped nail. If you watch the sales at HD i think you can pick one up for around $230-240...


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Rehabber;. I believe CPO Porter Cable has a factory refurb available at a great price[/quote said:


> Gotta watch them on shipping costs. Looked at a refurbished brad nailer recently for an eye catching price of $47. Then got to the part where they wanted $17 for shipping . No thanks. Even though it was still a good price with that shipping, it was just a matter of principal for me.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

5kimprovements said:


> i'm in the market for a framing nailer. i've heard great things about the hitachi....but thats a little too pricey for me...does anyone have any suggestions...


If you just need moderate use, Home Depot has been having a Senco kit for with framing, 16 ga trim and 18ga brad nailers for a couple of hundred. They are not top model guns, but will be okay for reasonable use. Check the availability of nails for Senco in your area before buying, they seem to be getting harder to find, and Senco seems to be a brand that is not very tolerant of generic nails.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Shipping on orders of $99.00 are free:yes:


----------



## titenup (Jan 14, 2008)

we use hitachi here and they are fast and hardely ever jam


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

i have a pc FR350 round head nailer. I liked it some much I bought a PC 15 gauge angled finish nailer. I think PC is hard to beat for the money. This gun comes with an adjustable depth knob and either single or mutliple fire modes. Its a little heavier than the more expensive models, but I'm not a pro and I don't use it every day so that doesn't really matter to me. I used it to build my shed and for some other around the house jobs. Never had a jam. Just make sure you use the correct nails and oil it every time you use it. Some areas will not allow clipped head nails, so I bought a round head nailer so I wouldn't have to worry about it. I eventually plan to finish my basement. However I found that the HD etc only sells round head nails in large quanties so expect to pay about $70 for nails. Also highly recommend you put on a air filter somewhere along the hose to trap moisture. This is key to protecting your air tools.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

I use MAX, but Hitachi are great too.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

I get my tools from craigs list, which is quite popular in my area (SF bay area). People buy the tools for project and sell them when done. PC 350 framing nailer $100, right angle hole hawg drill, $100. Both used, but in fine working order.


----------



## Burk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hitachi makes a strong durable tool, as seen in the price. Senco has a new SN902Xp model out. It received good reviews in the latest tools of the trade magazine.


----------

